# Pokémon: Mewtwo Strikes Back Evolution - Neuer Trailer zum CGI-Film



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Juli 2019)

*Pokémon: Mewtwo Strikes Back Evolution - Neuer Trailer zum CGI-Film*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Pokémon: Mewtwo Strikes Back Evolution - Neuer Trailer zum CGI-Film* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Pokémon: Mewtwo Strikes Back Evolution - Neuer Trailer zum CGI-Film*


----------



## Maasl (6. Juli 2019)

*Pokémon: Mewtwo Strikes Back Evolution - Neuer Trailer zum CGI-Film*

Da passt weder die Musik, noch gefällt mir der Animationsstil.

Ist das ne Neuaufmachung vom ersten Teil ? Das war der einzige, den ich damals gesehen habe.
Den fand ich damals, als ich die Serie noch gut fande, schon nicht besonders gelungen.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Pokémon: Mewtwo Strikes Back Evolution - Neuer Trailer zum CGI-Film*



Maasl schrieb:


> Ist das ne Neuaufmachung vom ersten Teil ?



Ja ist es. 
Ich weis aber nicht warum man dafür eine Neuauflage braucht. Scheint halt gerade in zu sein.
Der König der Löwen bekommt ja, warum auch immer, eine Neuauflage.


----------



## Rhino_Cracker (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Pokémon: Mewtwo Strikes Back Evolution - Neuer Trailer zum CGI-Film*



SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> warum auch immer


Um das Selbe halt nochmal mit "besserer" Grafik zu machen. Um den Leuten wieder einen Grund zu geben, ins Kino zu gehen. Funktioniert doch bei Games auch ganz gut


----------

